# Stables/Livery in Fife



## TPO (27 July 2016)

Asking on behalf of a friend as I don't know the area...

Looking for stables in Fife, ideally within a 20-40mins drive of Rosyth. Looking into Fife not back out Oakley/Clackmannanshire way so I'm guessing Dunfermline/Kirkcaldy/Dalgety Bay type areas but not as far as Glenrothes.

Requirements are year round turn out, stabling, arena with good surface and access to good hacking. Assisted DIY preferred or DIY with options for cover should she be away/not make it up. Ideally a place where it's "managed" as in worming programme, grass management, safe fencing, school surface maintained etc etc

Thank you in advance


----------



## smurf (3 August 2016)

There is Anne Thomson at Hilton farm in Kelty. All round turn out and great hacking round Lochore Meadows but I think the school is small.
 Anne does not do assisted livery but I live 2 miles away and the freelance groom I use keeps her horses at Anne's yard so she is able to do freelance help for liveries as they require.
Cheap too at only £10 per week for summer turnout


----------



## Regandal (8 August 2016)

I visited a friend at a nice yard just outside Dalgety Bay.  Think it's called Barns Farm.  Sorry no other details!


----------



## TPO (10 August 2016)

Thanks for the replies

I think she's been to see the Dalgety Bay yards and/or has them on the list.

I think ideally she's looking for something close to Kirkcaldy or between Kirkcaldy and Rosyth (but more Kirkcaldy side) if anyone knows of anything


----------

